# New Sortation Centers



## SummerFields (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone here know about the day to day at the new sortation centers Target has? Current TM at RDC looking to transfer.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 7, 2022)

Where, dallas?  If so, that one just went go live.


----------



## BobaGen (Feb 7, 2022)

Fairly new processes. So generally with newer processes there won't be a structural day to day until everything is up an fully running (couple months). With that in mind everything will be new and each center is different but will have a common last mile concept to it. Everyone I've talked to enjoyed the switch from RDC to SC.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 7, 2022)

Based on the video, it looks like they’re basically just fast flow, a sorter, and an OB wing/palletization area of sorts.
I hadn’t heard anything about it, guess I should pay more attention to my emails.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't work there but our store transitions over to the one in Dallas on the 9th. But basically seems like the sortation center is mostly just separating local area addresses so that the carriers can do pickups from the center and deliver them to the surrounding neighbor hoods, the rest is probably just loading UPS/FEDEX/USPS/ONTRAC trailers to be transported to respective hubs since I imagine the sorting process is all automated. I also think that Target is trying to be like amazon and get rid of using the carriers altogether maybe, so I imagine it will change rapidly in the future as more centers are created


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

🫥


----------



## Avocadioo (May 21, 2022)

Just drove past the SC. I’d apply


----------



## Avocadioo (May 21, 2022)

BobaGen said:


> Fairly new processes. So generally with newer processes there won't be a structural day to day until everything is up an fully running (couple months). With that in mind everything will be new and each center is different but will have a common last mile concept to it. Everyone I've talked to enjoyed the switch from RDC to SC.


.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> SC TS @ 3861. Internal submitted. That’ll be the second one btw. I’m not going for thirds


Spot will find you...


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot will find you...


.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Your annoying I saw your workday picture lol


Spot can’t find me.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot can’t find me.


They know me. I mean no harm


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 22, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot will find you...


Took me like 2 minutes, if spot wants to find him, they will.


----------



## Hal (May 22, 2022)

I found him. Also worked with a couple of the leaders in his building.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

Hal said:


> I found him. Also worked with a couple of the leaders in his building.


I hope they’ve told you good things about me…


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Guys he's dumb and put himself out here with his other account but I taught it. Everyone say to Jonathan....


----------



## BurgerBob (May 22, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot can’t find me.


Lmao same here.


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot can’t find me.


I hope Spot finds me so I can tell them how unfair my 1st and 2nd warnings were


----------



## commiecorvus (May 22, 2022)

*Normally I would be annoyed if it seemed like a member outed another member but..
in this case we have pointed out to the person in question that they needed to go more low key but it didn't happen.
In this case, they outed themselves.*


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Only out people that deserve it


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

NKG said:


> Only out people that deserve it


If you’re fired and no longer work at our company why do you even waste time on this forum. Plus you spelt my name wrong hahahaha


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> If you’re fired and no longer work at our company why do you even waste time on this forum. Plus you spelt my name wrong hahahaha


To give advice not spam it


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

NKG said:


> To give advice not spam it


Before it happens…..


…… just know. I dig your profile pic, always thought that shit was funny af👌


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Before it happens…..
> 
> 
> …… just know. I dig your profile pic, always thought that shit was funny af👌


Cool now bye


----------

